
Ask HN: Which cryptocurrencies do you think will succeed and why? - habosa
I&#x27;m not asking for investment&#x2F;speculation advice, just curious what cryptocurrencies people on HN think have a chance to make it in the long term.<p>I&#x27;ll leave the definition of &quot;succeed&quot; open-ended.
======
grover_hartmann
Bitcoin, hands down.

SegWit will activate soon and after that we'll get things like lightning with
super fast / cheap transactions and no more waiting for transactions to get
confirmed.

I think we'll see a lot more mainstream use after LN and the price will either
skyrocket or stabilize as a result.

------
companyhen
Bitcoin because it was first.

------
codemonkeymike
I would invest in a few storage coins, there are 2-3 major ones depending on
who you ask. I wont list them here, do some research put a little into 2 of
the ones you think are best. Your guess is as good as mine.

I would note that I have investments in 2 of the largest storage coins.

------
thecupisblue
Bitcoin.

1\. Because it was first .

2\. Because it's got a strong ecosystem .

3\. Because a lot of new ones are scams, pump and dumps or unreliable.

------
pkalinowski
Hasn't Bitcoin already succeeded? I think it will prevail, although very
different from what it is now.

Also, Ethereum or its successor, as it's designed for autonomous applications
(dapps)

------
ismaelbej
The first to get 1000 transactions per second at a reasonable fee without
consuming the energy of a small country.

~~~
slice_of_life
Yes. Succinct answer that brings cryptocurrency's problems to the surface.
Only when this is solved will it be practical to largely abandon fiat and I
simply cannot wait.

------
meric
Over what period, 2 years, 5 years, 10 years, 50 years, 100 years, 500 years,
1000 years?

------
SirLJ
Unfortunately, I broke my crystal ball already...

------
jotjotzzz
Why not Ethereum?

